# Newbie Shopping list



## Steve_MK1TT (Jun 28, 2009)

Hya Guys and Girls,

I'm a fresh TT owner wannabe, I have the cash in the bank but just waiting for the right MK1 225 to catch my eye. I have a shopping list budget of £1k and looking to increase as much bhp. Can any of you guys/girls mock up a quick list of possible modifications to cater my need form increased bhp. First and foremost within my budget i would like to factor in a forge dump valve and some sort of cold forced air induction plus ofcourse a ECA remap. If there is any specific mod that puts me slightly over budget then so be it. I'll start the list so feel free to add your own ideas...

1. Forge Dump Valve £145.00
2. BMC Carbon Induction £250.00
3. ECU remap £300 - £350
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Also with these mods please give me a guestimate of total BHP :evil:

Cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod sould be to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
Have a lookin the for sale section silversea is selling a sports cat


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTOC membership is worth at least 10% on the PS , welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, you have listed the three best mods to start with. They will give you the best improvement to performance for your money. 8)


----------



## Steve_MK1TT (Jun 28, 2009)

What about the exhaust system? Is it worth changing? Maybe a sports cat or 3'' pipe?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That would be the next thing to change if you want even more power, i've had mine remapped, changed the dump valve and fitted a k &n induction kit and im more than happy with the performance increase even with the standard exhaust.


----------



## Steve_MK1TT (Jun 28, 2009)

malstt said:


> That would be the next thing to change if you want even more power, i've had mine remapped, changed the dump valve and fitted a k &n induction kit and im more than happy with the performance increase even with the standard exhaust.


What BHP are you currently running? I'm now thinking of putting any other cash into lowering springs and powder coating rims black or gunmetal grey with chrome lip.


----------

